# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Misyonerler Nasıl Yetişiyorlar

## ceydaaa

misyonerlik_kapak.jpgMisyonerlere öncelikle genel anlamda Hıristiyanlık, özel olarak da görev yapacakları ülkenin kültürü öğretilir.
Bunun için önce okullardan ailelerinin izniyle en zeki çocuklar seçilir. Bu çocuklar misyonerlik yapacakları ülkelerin okullarına da gönderilip özel eğitime tabi tutulur. Eğitimleri ilk olarak Hıristiyanlığı en iyi şekilde öğrenmekle başlar. Hıristiyan şuuru ve heyecanı verilerek dünyanın en ücra köşesinde seve seve görev yapacak hale getirilirler. Bunun yanında mesleki eğitim de verilir. Doktorluk, hemşirelik ve öğretmenlik önde gelen mesleklerdendir.
Misyonerlere mali yönden büyük destek sağlanır. Aldıkları bu destekle her misyoner gittiği ülkedeki işsiz, fakir ve kimsesizlere maddi yardım yaparak onları Hıristiyanlığa dahil etmeye çalışır. Çeşitli yardım dernekleri kurmaları, oralarda görev yapmaları ve bu şekilde propaganda faaliyetinde bulunmaları sağlanır. Ne yazık ki ülkemizde ve diğer müslüman ülkelerde bu metodu başarı ile uygulamaktadırlar.
Her misyonere din eğitimi yanında diğer alanlarda eğitimler de verilir. Birden fazla yabancı dil öğrenmeleri teşvik edilir. İslâm ülkelerinde görev yapacak misyonerlere Arapça ve İslâm kültürü öğretilir. Ancak bu metot bazen aleyhlerine işlemiş, İslâm dinini öğrenen bazı misyonerler kendi hür iradeleri ile müslüman olmuşlardır.
Müslümanların Hıristiyanlığa yöneltelecekleri tenkitlere çok iyi hazırlanırlar. İslâma ve müslümanlara hangi konularda tenkit yöneltecekleri, hangi noktalarda gençlerin zihinlerini bulandıracakları konusunda da eğitilirler.
Görüldüğü gibi, ülkemiz ve İslâm dünyası göz önüne alındığında bir yanda son derece donanımlı ve her yola baş vuran hıristiyan misyonerler, diğer yanda da çoğunlukla kendi dininden ve kültüründen bîhaber bilgisiz ve fakir müslüman halk bulunmaktadır. Yine de misyonerler tam istedikleri gibi bir netice alamıyorlar.

----------

